# is this birdseye markings



## davduckman2010 (Feb 22, 2014)

I just sanded this half of a book matched slab dining table top. and it has these markings the full length of the 8 feet . im no expert but is this considered birds eye? thanks duck


----------



## phinds (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks to me much more like either unformed/partially formed branches or possibly fully formed branches that have been grown around much earlier.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 22, 2014)

thanks paul --duck


----------



## DKMD (Feb 22, 2014)

Any chance it's from the other end of the bird? What am I saying? You're a duck! Of course you'd know which end of the bird it came from!

Pretty stuff, Dave!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm just so jealous you can bring slabs into the dining room, lay them on the table and take photo's!!!!


Scott (seriously, can your wife call mine and explain) B

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 22, 2014)

lol this one might be replaceing the old one.--- that's what you tell them

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 22, 2014)

Man, those boards have it all, curl, spalt, crotch, pin knots, ambrosia, and awesome color.


----------



## phinds (Feb 22, 2014)

Now that I look again, I'm not so sure. I really think you should send me both slabs and I'll check it out more carefully

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 22, 2014)

lol paul now that I look at them I don't know if there book matched theres 3 or 4 more I have not sanded yet just like these. they take a little time for just one side. big ends 26 across 5/4. these are some of woodticks milling mastery


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 22, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> these are some of woodticks milling mastery


Funny, I don't remember milling those. But we did mill a bunch of stuff.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 22, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Funny, I don't remember milling those. But we did mill a bunch of stuff.


 lol remember the big fatty the carpenter ants ran over too. when you evicted them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 22, 2014)

Funny, yeah now I remember, LOL.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 22, 2014)

pretty stuff started seeing all that curly after sanding. awsome

Reactions: Like 1


----------

